# Cabelas Camping?



## The Teke's

While finalizing our plans for a three week trip to YNP, we have decided to stop at the half way point and take about a six hour nap. I would rather not stay at a truck stop so was thinking I always see RV's at Cabelas. 
Does anyone know there policies on parking lot stay overs? Mainly the one in La Vista, Nebraska. I don't want to go to a campground for only 6 hours. I'm up for any suggestions.

Thanks

Dan


----------



## raynardo

As long as you don't extend your awning, breakout the camping chairs, and fire up the barbecue I don't think Cabelas would mind you stay at their parking lot for six hours - especially if you spend some money in their great stores!

I don't know where your coming from, but the city of Fort Morgan, Colorado offers free camping in their public park which is not to far from Cabelas in the western panhandle of Nebraska.


----------



## Ghosty

WALMARTS (at least in Texas) have always been a quick, safe and easy place for us to pull over and let me grab 5-6 hours sleep.... most of these are open 24/7 ... have good on-site security .... and let's face it ... there is ALWAYS something you need that WALMART has...


----------



## Southpaw

I have a friend of the family that works at the Cabelas in Northeast Pa. I'll be taking to him within the next 24-hours; I'll ask and post what he says.


----------



## battalionchief3

Don't forget Cracker Barrel. Then you can get up and get some good food. Were so bad we actually picked up a map from them that shows where all of their stores are, we use it frequently since we don't have one around here.


----------



## huntr70

The Cabela's in Hamburg, PA does not want people overnighting in the lot.

That said, a few hours might be OK, but there is local police who will wake you up in the middle of the night if you are overnighting.

Steve


----------



## K. Smith

battalionchief3 said:


> Don't forget Cracker Barrel. Then you can get up and get some good food. Were so bad we actually picked up a map from them that shows where all of their stores are, we use it frequently since we don't have one around here.


You can mark off the one in Alma, AR if you happen to be traveling on I-40. The reason is their parking lot is always so crowded that I can barely fit my pickup in there, much less a pickup towing a camper.

Kevin


----------



## TexanThompsons

K. Smith said:


> Don't forget Cracker Barrel. Then you can get up and get some good food. Were so bad we actually picked up a map from them that shows where all of their stores are, we use it frequently since we don't have one around here.


You can mark off the one in Alma, AR if you happen to be traveling on I-40. The reason is their parking lot is always so crowded that I can barely fit my pickup in there, much less a pickup towing a camper.

Kevin
[/quote]

We've noticed the same thing. Hardly room to get in without a trailer. I'm enjoying this thread. Good to have this information in the back of your mind as you're traveling. I've found that Murphy often travels in the backseat with us when we're on the road.


----------



## The Teke's

Thanks for reply's. I started looking into campgrounds in the area. There is a KOA. At $57.00 a night I think I'll keep looking. Also a state campground close to the highway. This may be our last resort. I hate the idea of someone setting up at 11 or 12 o'clock at night just to tear down again at 5am.


----------



## GO WEST

Scottsbluff, Nebraska. We stayed at their city park back in 06 on our way back from YNP and Rushmore. It was full hookups nothing fancy but like $15 really inexpensive. Not far off the main highway through town. There was a "zoo" on the road into the campground so that should give you an idea of where the park is located as I am sure it's the only "zoo" in this small town.


----------



## kmsjs

The Cabellas in Sidney, Nebraska has an RV park. $20 a night. I've never stayed there, but it looks OK for an overnight stop.


----------

